
Startup is hiring software developers: ITDM (a Mobile Virtual Network Operator). Work from home. Good pay. - juwo

======
juwo
Disclaimer: I work for them - you can ask me questions!

The founder, Patrick Zimmer, has a regular internet radio show on
entrepreneurship. <http://www.1510.com> <http://www.livewithjay.com/>

\--------------------- Software Engineer

IT decision Management (MVNO Sherpa) specializes in providing full service
technology support for Mobile Virtual Network Operators. We have over 20 years
of combined mobile computing experience and are very involved in developing
the MVNO market. Our experience has been built in the trenches, developing
next generation wireless products/services for over 10 years so our customer's
have a unique advantage when it comes to launching their products and
services.

The Software Engineer will work with the team to provide analysis, design,
development and implementation of software for MVNO (mobile virtual network
operator) systems. In addition the individual will provide customers with
support and analysis in business intelligence, provisioning,
activations/deactivations, and subscriber billing.

\-----------------------

Senior Software Engineer

BS or MS in CS or technical field

Prior experience working with MVNO / MVNEs preferred

Proficient in server-side Java development and OOP

Experienced in CORBA programming (preferably CORBA 2.3 or later)

Experience with ASP .NET web application and UI development.

Strong skills in SOAP/XML, HTML technologies

Extensive experience in database development (SQL, PL/SQL)

Candidate should poses effective verbal and written communication skills

\------------------------

Software Engineer

BS or MS in CS or technical Field

Proficient in server-side Java development and OOP

Experience with ASP .NET web application and UI development.

Strong skills in SOAP/XML, HTML technologies

Experience in database development (SQL, PL/SQL)

Candidate should poses effective verbal and written communication skills

